# can some one help identify this snake!!!



## turtlecheeks (Oct 20, 2012)

I found this snake curled up on my kitchen floor this morning at 7.30am. Not sure if one of our cats brought it inside or not as one of our cats was happy to wonder over and sniff it and seem very unafraid and possessive of it. It is approximately 40cm long, has a distinct diamond shaped head. It seemed happy to just lie on wooden floor but was very lively when disturbed.
The first pic is what greeted me when I went to make coffee this morning, the second pic is when we got it outside. My house is not ground level. You need to walk up 5 steps. If my cat caught this I am very lucky to still have him, I know this is a venomous snake. I live in Tara Qld and have yet to see a snake that is not venomous! The area I live in is literally alive with tiger snakes, but this snake is a completely different color to the tigers out here. To me, it looks like an adder. Any help would be great, it's not the first weird looking snake I have seen out here. They all look weird to me, I grew up in far northern NSW!!!


----------



## damian83 (Oct 20, 2012)

looks to me like you got yourself an adder.... id say you'd have heaps of them

where bouts on the fnc did you live


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 20, 2012)

wow adder!


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 20, 2012)

could it also possibly be a de vis banded snake very very similar to an addder , are they found in the area at all does anyone know? just a thought though


----------



## Whp71 (Oct 20, 2012)

Devils Advocate here....

The body doesnt seem thick enough to be an adder and there doesnt seem to be a discernable Caudal Lure? I'm not saying I know what it is as the pics dont show alot of detail but I'm pretty sure its not a Death Adder.

Bill


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 20, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> could it also possibly be a de vis banded snake very very similar to an addder...............



I think you are correct.

edit:just read the rules of this section.
My reason on thinking it is a de vis is because that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 20, 2012)

I would be on the same track as Ramsayi and Thomassss. My reasoning for such is that the tail doesn't thin out as much as you would expect a Death Adders to.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 20, 2012)

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=de+vis+banded+snake&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=1hP&pwst=1&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&prmd=imvnsfd&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=jgaCUJzRAa6aiAfkqIGIBw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=627


Some pics of De Vis Banded Snakes to compare it to ^^^^^


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 20, 2012)

looks spot on mate! fooled me. I guess adders would be more stocky.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 20, 2012)

It's definitely a De Vis' Banded Sanke (Denisonia devisi), colour and pattern, glossy scales, body length and head shape are all good indicators. But the real key thing that sticks out is that that snake has no caudal lure and its full tail is in tact. 

Denisonia devisi example.



Denisonia devisi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A Death Adder missing its caudal lure, showing what the damaged tail tip looks like. 



Acanthophis antarcticus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 20, 2012)

In the second pic the snake looks hurt, is it okay?

It looks like a De Vis BS to me too, I have been looking at one of these guys for a while, hoping to have one some day, lol.

Wow GeckPhotographer, that is a awesome pic of the snake, really highlights why it is such a stunning snake. (I love them, obviously)


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 20, 2012)

> In the second pic the snake looks hurt, is it okay?


It looked hurt/dead to me in both pictures, in fact I just assumed it was and ID for a dead snake until I read the OP more thoroughly. 


> Wow GeckPhotographer, that is a awesome pic of the snake, really highlights why it is such a stunning snake. (I love them, obviously)


Yeah I fell in love with these guys photographing them out in Central West NSW, absolutely cool snake, I wish I got some pics of them eating frogs.


----------



## damian83 (Oct 20, 2012)

So is it the same snake go in both pictures? The grey definately looks like the de vis , red not so much?


----------



## corky (Oct 20, 2012)

That is a shovel in the second pic....:shock:


----------



## damian83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> looks spot on mate! fooled me. I guess adders would be more stocky.



Your not the only one fooled....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 20, 2012)

> That is a shovel in the second pic....:shock:


Was it not already obvious they killed the snake? They have one post on the forum and that post includes the word 'cat'.


----------



## damian83 (Oct 20, 2012)

corky said:


> That is a shovel in the second pic....:shock:



You got good eyes I thought a slate tile but it does look like a shovel

- - - Updated - - -



GeckPhotographer said:


> Was it not already obvious they killed the snake? They have one post on the forum and that post includes the word 'cat'.



They also said it was lively when they went near it, and lucky to have a it around? Did they not


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 20, 2012)

turtlecheeks said:


> It seemed happy to just lie on wooden floor but was very lively when disturbed.



Are talking about the cat because the snake looks dead in both pics?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 20, 2012)

> and lucky to have a it around? Did they not


No I'm pretty sure they were saying the cat was lucky to still be around.

- - - Updated - - -



> and lucky to have a it around? Did they not


No I'm pretty sure they were saying the cat was lucky to still be around.


----------



## Wally (Oct 20, 2012)

corky said:


> That is a shovel in the second pic....:shock:



And yet the snake appears somewhat intact. Shovel affected snakes are generally missing their head.

I'd much rather someone uses a shovel to move a snake that they're not sure is venomous or not, or alive or not for that matter. Or better still, call a re locator.


----------



## corky (Oct 20, 2012)

I wasn't aware that they killed it, as it did not say in the OP. I thought the cat may have done damage to the snake. That was until i saw the shovel... that is when it became obvious to me.

- - - Updated - - -



Wally76 said:


> And yet the snake appears somewhat intact. Shovel affected snakes are generally missing their head.
> 
> Unless it is used to "swat" the snake...


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 20, 2012)

> And yet the snake appears somewhat intact. Shovel affected snakes are generally missing their head.
> 
> I'd much rather someone uses a shovel to move a snake that they're not sure is venomous or not, or alive or not for that matter. Or better still, call a re locator.​





Its head is completely crushed in.


----------



## damian83 (Oct 20, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> No I'm pretty sure they were saying the cat was lucky to still be around.



i may have mis read, i apologise


----------



## Wally (Oct 20, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Its head is completely crushed in.



I guess it's time to sharpen the pitch forks and set alight the 4x2's then.


----------



## Rattler (Oct 20, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Its head is completely crushed in.


yeah, its not a true representation of its head shape


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Oct 20, 2012)

There is also what appears to be blood or similar on the shovel. Poor snake 

- - - Updated - - -

There is also what appears to be blood or similar on the shovel. Poor snake


----------



## Sel (Oct 20, 2012)

Don't jump to conclusions..gosh..
That snake looked pretty close to dying in the first pic.. wouldn't you pick it up with a shovel if it was still alive enough to bite you?
Of course, his cat killing it isn't much better...


----------



## Colubrid (Oct 20, 2012)

Sel said:


> Don't jump to conclusions..gosh..
> That snake looked pretty close to dying in the first pic.. wouldn't you pick it up with a shovel if it was still alive enough to bite you?
> Of course, his cat killing it isn't much better...


I'm almost certain the cat didn't crush it's head.
And I'm sure as hell that the snake wasn't born like that.

- - - Updated - - -



Colubrid said:


> I'm almost certain the cat didn't crush it's head.
> And I'm sure as hell that the snake wasn't born like that.




P.S Carpe Diem means seize the day, not the moment. It's not an eminem song.


----------



## Sel (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't think the head looks any different in the 2nd pic than it did in the first. You just cannot see it as well.

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -






> P.S Carpe Diem means seize the day, not the moment. It's not an eminem song.



Gee thanks for that.. i think i know what it means. Its actually a quote.. its NOT an eminem song.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 20, 2012)

> I don't think the head looks any different in the 2nd pic than it did in the first. You just cannot see it as well.


You can see it even better in the second shot. In fact you can zoom in and see the bits of flesh hanging out the left side of its head and the mushed patch of flesh on the right side where a little blood is coming out.


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 20, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> I think you are correct.
> 
> edit:just read the rules of this section.
> My reason on thinking it is a de vis is because that's what it looks like to me.


cheers so it seems it could be a de vis then , i had to think about posting that as i was a little worried of the usual backlash when its wrong but it just didn't look like all the adders id seen in pics and the few ive seen personally much for the same reason as others head seemed a little to round and the body wasn't really fat enough although that could just be because its a little under fed being wild plus i dont really know the definite distribution of the de vis as alot of maps say different things and thats all i really have to go off


----------



## saintanger (Oct 20, 2012)

dunno about queensland but here in nsw wen i adopted 2 cats i went down to my local council to get infomation on cat keeping (council rules) and to register them. i was told cats are not allowed to be out after dark and that i must have them locked up at night inside my house and let them out in the morning if i wish. the reason why is obviouse they cause car accidents and get run over alot plus they kill native wildlife. and since cats are introduced and owners are not willing to comply the cat should be put down if caught killing native wildlife.

i zoomed in on pics and he definatly has bad head injuries more than a cat would do, looks like a shovel smashed his head.


----------



## JasonL (Oct 20, 2012)

Noooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

- - - Updated - - -

I keep DeVis, they are wonderful little elapids, and also happen to be on a class 1 licence in NSW, although naturally they are frog eaters, most will eat rodents after some time, me big girl will eat any meat product I put in with her.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeah it's a De Vis Banded for sure, poor thing. As Jason said they are great snakes to keep. Great feeders and very interesting to watch.


----------



## turtlecheeks (Oct 20, 2012)

It is the same snake in both pictures. Cameras on phones don't show much detail some times. We were extremely surprised when we got it outside and it showed such vibrant colours. I do understand the negativity that is being expressed do to the condition of the snake. It was alive when we found it. Apologies to any one I may have offended here. The closest snake handler is over 2hrs drive away from us and a decision had to be made for the safety of my family since I do have children. If there were another option, we would have taken it


----------



## Wally (Oct 20, 2012)

Colubrid said:


> Ever heard of a broom? [deleted]



Attempts at living on high moral ground are often built on shaky foundations.

I don't condone what appears to have gone on here. I don't pretend to know the facts either.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 20, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> It looked hurt/dead to me in both pictures, in fact I just assumed it was and ID for a dead snake until I read the OP more thoroughly.
> 
> Yeah I fell in love with these guys photographing them out in Central West NSW, absolutely cool snake, I wish I got some pics of them eating frogs.



I thought it looked dead in the first one but the second one, it's head is all smacked in 

I'm jealous, I would love to go herping, got to get a good camera and find the time 
Anyone recommend a good camera?


----------



## Colubrid (Oct 20, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Attempts at living on high moral ground are often built on shaky foundations.
> 
> I don't condone what appears to have gone on here. I don't pretend to know the facts either.



But you still give your opinion, makes you worse than me to be honest.
I don't need to know the "facts". The snake was in the house, they bludgeoned it and then posted pictures for an I.D. The snake didn't chase them, it didn't attempt to kidnap for ransom nor did it plan on robbing their house.


----------



## Colubrid (Oct 20, 2012)

Secondly the original poster's claim about the nearest snake catcher being 2 hours away is bull*****.
Geoff Jacobs > Snake Catcher > Identify Australian Snakes > Carpet Python

They could browse google to find this website yet couldn't put this in google (how i found the above website) "Snake catcher Tara QLD"


----------



## saintanger (Oct 20, 2012)

if it did not show signs of agression then you should of tried scooping it up with the shovel and placed it in a bucket slammed a lid on and gone and released it or got a snake catcher to release it. 

i'v had deadly snakes on my property and i have a baby and pets, but never have i killed a venomouse snake, i get my partner to go out with steel cap boots and large kitchen tonges or snake hook and a large click clack. have always removed them and then released. we don't even own a ven, but i respect them. most times they show no aggression they just try to get away from us.


----------



## jase75 (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't get how your family was in danger, it's a 40cm Snake. You could easily use a broom to get it into a bucket or box and release it away from your house. Or just put a bucket over it, get some cardboard to slide under the bucket, flip it and without any danger it's in the bucket. Sometimes I think people just take what they see as the easy option. There are always other options other than a shovel or shotgun!!


----------



## turtlecheeks (Oct 20, 2012)

Colubrid said:


> Secondly the original poster's claim about the nearest snake catcher being 2 hours away is bull*****.
> Geoff Jacobs > Snake Catcher > Identify Australian Snakes > Carpet Python
> 
> They could browse google to find this website yet couldn't put this in google (how i found the above website) "Snake catcher Tara QLD"



Ok this man no longer does snake catching thank you very much, I tried to contact him this morning and unless you live here you have absolutely no idea of what the situation is!. If had known that I would be victimised like this for protecting my family I certainly would not have bothered to get information from this forum!!! Next time I will freeze the snake and send it to a university in Brisbane for a positive Id. Thank you to those people who did help, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## saintanger (Oct 20, 2012)

so next time you plan on killing again then frezzing and sending it off for id.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 20, 2012)

turtlecheeks said:


> Ok this man no longer does snake catching thank you very much, I tried to contact him this morning and unless you live here you have absolutely no idea of what the situation is!. If had known that I would be victimised like this for protecting my family I certainly would not have bothered to get information from this forum!!! Next time I will freeze the snake and send it to a university in Brisbane for a positive Id. Thank you to those people who did help, it is very much appreciated.



I think its mainly the fact you killed it, and you have just said again, you will do it again?
Why, what has snakes done to you?

You should do this:


saintanger said:


> if it did not show signs of agression then you should of tried scooping it up with the shovel and placed it in a bucket slammed a lid on and gone and released it or got a snake catcher to release it.
> 
> i'v had deadly snakes on my property and i have a baby and pets, but never have i killed a venomouse snake, i get my partner to go out with steel cap boots and large kitchen tonges or snake hook and a large click clack. have always removed them and then released. we don't even own a ven, but i respect them. most times they show no aggression they just try to get away from us.



Edit:
Everyone on here are snake lovers and unfortunately alot of people kill snakes, like the one you have just killed, it is really hard for most people, me included to understand what drives people to kill living things.

My mum is terrified of snakes, she however would never hurt a snake, her first instinct is to flight and leave it alone. We have heaps of animals, I mean, we have a farm basically. And we just bring the dogs inside if a snake is about.
Even if there was young kids living here, I know my mum would never hurt a snake, she would get either my dad to move it (by doing the above (not killing it)) or get a snake catcher out.

I understand if you dont have a snake catcher but a persons first instinct should be to move it away from the house, not to kill the poor thing....


----------



## Stuart (Oct 20, 2012)

turtlecheeks said:


> It is the same snake in both pictures. Cameras on phones don't show much detail some times. We were extremely surprised when we got it outside and it showed such vibrant colours. I do understand the negativity that is being expressed do to the condition of the snake. It was alive when we found it. Apologies to any one I may have offended here. The closest snake handler is over 2hrs drive away from us and a decision had to be made for the safety of my family since I do have children. If there were another option, we would have taken it


Very bad statement to make on here and while I wholeheartedly disagree with you I would like to hear your thoughts on if your cats were getting into a neighbors hypothetical rat & mouse farm, would your neighbor be justified in taking pictures of your cats in their shed and then a picture 2 minutes later of your cat vs a high velocity round? 

Based on your logic and actions, I believe this would be a justifiable action, what do you think?

Edit: Oh, and just in case, if this was human vs human, it would be classed as murder considering you had the core site to remove it to a new location and then end it's life. Just stating the obvious to the blind.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 20, 2012)

Enough is enough!!!

I am with Turtlecheeks. Following that introduction to APS I would not want to touch this forum with a barge pole. One has to ask, just what is with the witch-hunts? Mention “dead” and “spade” in the same ID thread… and it’s on!

To what good end? That’s what I would like to know. So many surmise and accuse without being in receipt of the full facts. Even when informed so many continue to assume the roles of judge, jury and executioner, irrespective of the evidence. It tends to be “guilty” irrespective of proven otherwise. 

Some of the responses were absolutely appalling. You have people who are supposedly familiar with snakes saying it might be a death adder. How the hell is someone not familiar with snakes supposed to know it is not one of Australia’s most dangerously venomous snakes? Yet once someone more able than themselves has ID’d it as the far less dangerous DeVis’ Banded, it becomes a capital crime to have killed it, despite it being found inside the house and suffering cat inflicted injuries. Those who actually know their herpetology would recognise that a shovel belt to the head is a much less painful death that septicaemia induced through cat mauling. 

More importantly, did one person suggest how to deal with a reasonable sized venomous snake in a dwelling with children in a town in which the snake relocator is no longer available? NOT ONE! Yet at the same time you want to stick the knife in and twist it. ABSOLUTELY PATHETHIC. A couple of posters, to their credit, did suggest how it might avoided but the majority were only in the witch hunt.

When you read comments about killing a snake being the equivalent to murdering a human being, you have to ask your self just what planet that individual is on. I have had a love affair with reptiles since before I could toddle but that does not mean I have lost the plot and don’t have a rational set of values.

These witch-hunts are an exercise in ego. I have yet to see one that had a positive, productive outcome. Positive education is what is required in those cases where people have reacted with unnecessary fear or actions. So instead of pointing the finger at others, why don’t all those critical posters come up with a positive suggestion that may avoid the necessity of killing a snake next time around? Yes, you will find it a lot harder to do. And if that’s too hard for you… don’t post your pathetic negatives where they serve no-one good and highlight the type of individual you are.

Blue


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Oct 20, 2012)

Blue, I liked your post. But I only liked it because there is no love button. Well said


----------



## Stuart (Oct 20, 2012)

I respect your opinions Blue and as you have been around longer than I, you have more knowledge and experience than me of course but I disagree on your point of view. Lack of knowledge does not give one permission to kill and there were several more options open to the OP than killing it. Whether septicemia took its course or other means, the OP should have followed a more logical course of action regardless of if the animal in question was one of our most venomous or not. 

And yes, I likened the killing of a defenseless animal to murder based on certain options open to the OP at the time of finding the snake to the time of ending its life. I don't know if you have ever been in a situation as such, and so will not make assumptions, but why are we allowed to kill animals that threaten our life but not humans?

I am more than happy to explain my reasoning via PM if it helps.

Stuart


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Oct 20, 2012)

Stuart. The reason we're allowed to kill animals and not people is because a human life is more valuable than an animal. And that's not sarcasm, I actually believe that


----------



## Irbz_27 (Oct 21, 2012)

Very well said blue


----------



## Stuart (Oct 21, 2012)

furiousgeorge said:


> Stuart. The reason we're allowed to kill animals and not people is because a human life is more valuable than an animal. And that's not sarcasm, I actually believe that



I value your thoughts, and I agree to a point but humans are capable of choice. I have seen situations where animals hold the moral high ground over humans and as such don't believe my words should change anyone opinions, but it will take a strong argument to convince me that killing animals because they "might" be a threat to a person or their families is a reason to die. 

If that was the case, no one would see their bosses


----------



## saintanger (Oct 21, 2012)

first of all it was the OP'S fault being in this situation, why let a cat roam around at night to kill and bring in injured reptiles into your house especially wen you know there are ven's around your area. i am pretty sure most councils do not allow cats out after dark for this reason. 

secoundly the snake was not agressive so why be agressive towards it

thirdly while the OP was willing to walk right up to a non agressive snake with a shovel why not scoop it up with the shovel and place it in a bucket or empty bin and release it itsted of smashing it over the head. if they were worried for their safet they would stay away from it.

and last but not least OP has clearly stated that next time she/he will do it again.

blue i know you like to stick up for snake killers as this is not the first time, but truth is the last two people you have stuck up for have said they will do it again or the friend of that person who posted the pic have said that the killer will kill snakes and don't care.

some people can't be educated.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Oct 21, 2012)

If I woke in the morning to find something in my house that I felt may be a threat to my kids, be it an animal or a human or whatever, I would not hesitate to destroy it in any way possible if it was something I knew nothing about... A person with no understanding of snakes makes a "logical" decision in there eyes. All well and good to judge but in a state of threat, people do what they feel is the safest...


----------



## jase75 (Oct 21, 2012)

I understand what you're saying but what I can't understand is how anyone can see a 40cm snake as a threat to their family and kids. It's just the easy option to use a shovel. It's just sad that this is how so many people think.


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 21, 2012)

If people can't handle being flamed for killing a snake then they shouldn't post for an ID on a forum filled with snake lovers. I don't necessarily condone the anger but what response do people honestly think they are going to get?


----------



## Wally (Oct 21, 2012)

Irbz_27 said:


> If I woke in the morning to find something in my house that I felt may be a threat to my kids, be it an animal or a human or whatever, I would not hesitate to destroy it in any way possible if it was something I knew nothing about... A person with no understanding of snakes makes a "logical" decision in there eyes. All well and good to judge but in a state of threat, people do what they feel is the safest...



Amen in an atheist kinda way.


----------



## Irbz_27 (Oct 21, 2012)

But I do agree with the whole cat should be inside issue... A couple of years ago I had a very near fatal motorbike accident when I rode over a cat. Would have been avoided if the car owner was law abiding, as in my municipality cats must be secure on property 24 hours a day...


----------



## disintegratus (Oct 21, 2012)

I can see how people would mistake this snake for an adder, with it's head smashed in, it certainly gives it almost the right head shape. :S


I kind of agree with most people here, both sides of the fence.

On one hand, if any of us were to find a snake in their home, aggressive or not, the overwhelming reaction would probably be "Oh my god! I'm going to miss it, get the camera!", but the average Joe Idiot does not differentiate between a 15cm Antaresia hatchie and a 20+foot Retic, they just see "Snake", and "Snake=bad".
When people are scared of something, they do not act rationally, which is probably most of the reason that most snake vs shovel incidents do not end well. I understand their actions, which is not to say I condone them.

Although I suspect his reasons were not particularly altruistic, in this instance, if the injuries in the first pic were cat-inflicted, I agree with killing the snake. As someone else said, Shovel to the head is a significant improvement on the death by septacaemia which would invariably follow.
I have killed several animals, all taken from my sister's cats, most recently a garden skink. I stomped on it. Not pretty, but it beat the hell out of any close available method, and in the state the cat had it in, the sooner the better.

While I can understand Blue's reaction, the OP was after all just looking for an ID; I think that the animosity that a lot of members displayed was fairly justified.
If I accidentally ran over a cat, I wouldn't take a photo, post it on a forum full of cat lovers and ask "what breed is this?" Especially with no warning, or indication of the animals state. I think part of what is making everyone so mad is that not only did the OP kill it when it wasn't being aggressive in any way, but also that he is in the midst of a snake-oriented forum, and is not in the least bit apologetic for destroying it.

Incidentally, it's not that I think that animal's lives have equal value to human lives, it's just that I find most people I meet to be worthless.

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry, wrote an essay.


----------



## Gruni (Oct 21, 2012)

You know I was going to stay out of this one because I can see bth sides as far as the passionate responses go but lets look at the underlying issue that Blue was hitting at.

Whether you agree with the OP killing the snake or not, if you did something like that and went to a forum to be better informed for next time how would you feel if you copped that sort of backlash especially if you didn't know any better... and there is the key word KNOW... and yes he could have gone about things differently.

If you want to _stop ignorance_ you have to _educate_ and you can't educate if you straight away insult and belittle, you have successfully chased someone away who may have developed a keener interest in reptiles and now has no incentive what so ever to learn how to deal with that sort of situation again. Yet another example of keyboard warriors getting stuck into a noob, be proud and justify it however you like but you have taught the OP nothing other than to stay away from here... and for the record I don't agree with him killing the snake either but I do understand why he did and not being familiar with his town I can't tell him who he should or should not call. Even with my love of snakes I stay a healthy distance from any vens regardless of how placid they seem.


----------



## SamNabz (Oct 21, 2012)

The sensitivity of this forum is becoming increasingly annoying.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Oct 21, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> I value your thoughts, and I agree to a point but humans are capable of choice. I have seen situations where animals hold the moral high ground over humans and as such don't believe my words should change anyone opinions, but it will take a strong argument to convince me that killing animals because they "might" be a threat to a person or their families is a reason to die.
> 
> If that was the case, no one would see their bosses




I think you've missed my point. I didn't say we should be allowed to kill if we feel threatened. Im not trying to convince anyone of that, but you asked why its OK to kill animals not people. And this is why. Human life is more valuable than animal life. This is why we can eat cows etc, and why we don't cut up people to feed the lions at the zoo


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Gruni*, spot on! 
*Wally*, I didn’t look back to see who had written what when I wrote the post. However, my general impression was that your comments were well thought out and based on reason. My apologies if I have given you grounds for thinking otherwise.

Anyone that knows anything about wild snakes would not advise approaching them because they are sitting quietly and “don’t look aggressive”. Give them a nudge with something, be it a broom, bucket or spade, and a healthy snake will burst into life. A non snake person does not have the expertise to determine why the snake is quiet. It could be temperature related, it could be in oxygen debt after frantically looking for a way out, it could be due to injuries already sustained or it could be a Death Adder behaving normally. Even if it is quiet due to injuries, pushing it will cause it pain and it will use what resources it has to stop that. You can also get really close to Death Adders and they won’t move. When they do move, you won’t see it but you might feel it. 

The comment: “What I can’t understand is how anyone can see a 40 cm snake as a threat to their family and kids” was made a couple of times. Here is a quote from Brian Bush’s webpage on Snakebite in WA: “Gingin 26 Nov 2010: male, 43 years. Western Brownsnake (Pseudonaja mengdeni) *less than 42cm* in length. Treated at Joondalup Medical Campus - originally thought to be tiger snake (Notechis scutatus). Bitten on toe while in house on computer. No immediate first aid. Note: Small Western brown snakes have been involved in several deaths, with the smallest individual documented involving an *18cm* specimen implicated in the 1982 death of a 27 yr old female in Western NSW.” I can see why she might it might be seen as a threat... these two people died as a result.


The advice some gave is extremely unsafe as is. When viewed in the context of it being given to someone you have no idea on how they might react to a snake that suddenly starts flaying around, it is downright irresponsible.. 

There are a couple of posts that made false claims about me or my values. I would appreciate it if you would rectify them please.
Blue


----------



## Colin (Oct 23, 2012)

*any more fighting, arguing or unecessary chit chat posts in this reptile ID forum will be infracted. Be warned and stop this rubbish

READ THIS:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...tile-identification-forum-please-read-193502/*


----------

